# Texas Bluebonnets & Pups



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wrote a long post & lost it so quickly---wkend away viewing the bluebonnets (not yet in their peek). There are a few more on FB but won't bore you! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi that's a picture you need to frame. Just beautiful. Sandi your so pretty 
I remember when I first saw the Blue bonnets we stopped and took pictures, there beautiful, one of my favorite states is Texas, so clean, and so many wild flowers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful. That's the Texas state flower? Did you have so restful weekend.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Such a beautiful picture!! <3


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: Beautiful picture Sandi! :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful picture Sandi!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi that's a picture you need to frame. Just beautiful. Sandi your so pretty
> I remember when I first saw the Blue bonnets we stopped and took pictures, there beautiful, one of my favorite states is Texas, so clean, and so many wild flowers.


Thank you Paula---I have never thought of myself as pretty---that compliment belongs to someone tall, :HistericalSmiley: but I will graciously say "thank you, sweet friend!" At this age compliments are delish'.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Beautiful. That's the Texas state flower? Did you have so restful weekend.


Yes Walter, it is. You seem to know something about most anything. 
Restful wk-end going--not there or coming back. I lost my good glasses early on & the people above us in the hotel were literally up all night fighting, swearing & generally being a nuisance. I think they had been drinking too much. I don't like to wear ear buds but maybe I will start.
I sent D out w/a flashlight to look for my glasses & he came home empty handed---so I went out early today & there they were near the grill where we had stopped to take pictures. I was so excited & happy. D chose a different route back & it was pretty disappointing--miles of desolation & then some more. Cacti & Jesse James real-estate signs. By the time we got home I was in a bad mood, but Dwt. took me to the nursery to buy "moo-poo tea" for my plants & that helped. How to make a girl happy. :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Such a nice photo and the pups look precious. I have a little ceramic tile with painted bluebonnets, from a friend when she moved to Houston. I agree, the photo needs a frame, or even as a poster size.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Paula---I have never thought of myself as pretty---that compliment belongs to someone tall, :HistericalSmiley: but I will graciously say "thank you, sweet friend!" At this age compliments are delish'.


First of all I agree with Paula you are pretty! :w00t: Second, you have to be tall to be pretty?!?! :blink: Oh my, I am never going to grow to be pretty! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just want to say "peek" should probably be "peak" always a grammatical challenge for me! It is the kind of thing I wake up in the middle of the night & wonder (not wander) about---although sometimes I wake in the night & wander (from one bed to another when I can't fall asleep). :smilie_tischkante: 

Denise, I have sometimes been called "cute" which is a diminutive (& entails personality as well as appearance)---since I am on the smaller side I always reserved "pretty" for strikingly tall ladies! But to me beauty is like art---very subjective! I would prefer to be remembered as "classy" as opposed to attractive, if I got to choose, but then I don't. :HistericalSmiley:

To me true beauty comes from the inside and is neither exclusively feminine nor masculine. But then I am not an art critic. :wub::wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Just want to say "peek" should probably be "peak" always a grammatical challenge for me! It is the kind of thing I wake up in the middle of the night & wonder (not wander) about---although sometimes I wake in the night & wander (from one bed to another when I can't fall asleep). :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Denise, I have sometimes been called "cute" which is a diminutive (& entails personality as well as appearance)---since I am on the smaller side I always reserved "pretty" for strikingly tall ladies! But to me beauty is like art---very subjective! I would prefer to be remembered as "classy" as opposed to attractive, if I got to choose, but then I don't. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> To me true beauty comes from the inside and is neither exclusively feminine nor masculine. But then I am not an art critic. :wub::wub:



Sandi :w00t: I am 5'4" tall when I am wearing my 4' inch heels (or is that heals...:blink:...no wait that is what happens when I give massage wearing no heels!) :HistericalSmiley: It is all in the words and how much merit we put into them!

:wub: I agree 100% that true beauty comes from within! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Sandi :w00t: I am 5'4" tall when I am wearing my 4' inch heels (or is that heals...:blink:...no wait that is what happens when I give massage wearing no heels!) :HistericalSmiley: It is all in the words and how much merit we put into them!
> 
> OR. . . . when the pup-in-training learns to sit on your left side @ command i.e=heels. It might be "heals. . . if a pup is licking at a sore on your left side. :wacko1::wacko1:
> 
> (this is what happens to one's brain when one lives too long in another country speaking another's language)


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Aviannah's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Sandi :w00t: I am 5'4" tall when I am wearing my 4' inch heels (or is that heals...:blink:...no wait that is what happens when I give massage wearing no heels!) :HistericalSmiley: It is all in the words and how much merit we put into them!
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

English is not uncomplicated. I take everything literally---when infact it isn't always meant that way. It can cause problems w/communication---so I am forever trying to figure out what a person really is asking me or what they meant by what they just said. ??? I also don't know how to deal w/people who are "overly nice or polite." I wonder about so many things---it is no wonder (not wander) that I do not sleep well at night!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:blink: Sandi save yourself some time wondering and perhaps just ask the person instead?!?! :blink: I do think what you are talking about is heightened by typed words.  So much is lost without the tone of voice, facial expression and etc. My typos :blush: in texting do not help at all either! :w00t: Emojis on the other hand do help a bit! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Denise, I think that might work "up-North" but Texans are often either too courteous or passive aggressive to speak honestly when asked directly---talking & vocabulary are a lot like "playing volleyball w/your mouth." :HistericalSmiley:
I tried that in a physican's office recently & he almost threw me out of his office---he saw it as a "challenge." But then I was happy to leave & I did get a survey which I did not hesitate to critique him to his clinic. Apparently he has a "history." Well, so do I!
So, we keep plodding along, sometimes falling in cultural pot-holes--but moving forward step by step!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

A beautiful photo, I looks professionally taken.
Definitely frameable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Sandy---just my trusty I phone & DH's good eye!


----------

